# Statement of Compliance



## Hondaboy (Dec 20, 2011)

Would anyone possibly have a statement of Compliance that they could email me please.:clap2:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hondaboy said:


> Would anyone possibly have a statement of Compliance that they could email me please.:clap2:


I assumer you mean for the motor bike you are trying to bring in? You might get some help from one of the motorcycle clubs - try http://www.ulysses.org.nz/


----------



## Hondaboy (Dec 20, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> What's a Statement of Compliance? How does it relate to immigration?


i'm importing ome bikes over to NZ and need a Statement of compliance for a bike which is for customs, there's the immigration part "customs"


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hondaboy said:


> i'm importing ome bikes over to NZ and need a Statement of compliance for a bike which is for customs, there's the immigration part "customs"


Lol - i changed my post but you read the original one first!!


----------

